# Flounder off brige rubble



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Went and got a bunch of flounder off some bridge rubble. Used a modified dropper loop (chicken rig) with two grub bodies. Seems to work off the Kayak










Cheers Stressless


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice I struggle with flounder. I catch them here and there but can't ever target them that's some skill!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice what day did you get those?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Sunday(yesterday) - the Northeast Wind, Westerly Current and Southeast Swells made for a bit of topside turbulence.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Stressless said:


> Sunday(yesterday) - the Northeast Wind, Westerly Current and Southeast Swells made for a bit of topside turbulence.


Yeah that's what I thinking.....dang it looked ruff out there. I think I saw you off Opal Beach on Sat.
Nice job on the flatties!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Nice job!


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

How deep of water were you in ? :notworthy:


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

You got the skills!!! Good job.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

supernice!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Sweet.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

where those grubs on a jig head or just a hook thru the bodies?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

No weight just hook and grub body - problem was they were circle hooks and I think I've done better with J hooks.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Stressless said:


> No weight just hook and grub body - problem was they were circle hooks and I think I've done better with J hooks.


So one weight at the bottom of the chicken rig right and no jig heads just the hooks?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Rgr - think Grub body on a chicken rig.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Stressless said:


> Rgr - think Grub body on a chicken rig.


Oh OK we use those for rock cod on the West coast. Cool idea to use it for flounder!


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Thats great, I get a few now and than but hard for me to target them as well. Ive been catching mudminows latley to catch them. They seem to like them.


----------

